# Dec. 6th Friday SERCA Track Event



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Dec. 6th Friday SERCA Track Event at 
Streets of Willow at Willow Springs Raceway:

If you wish to race here is a link for registering:
http://216.115.239.19/serca.php
Or just come and hang out.
There might be a $10 entrance fee at the Gate (not sure, it varies)


----------

